# Karpfen- und Wallerfischen in Serbien



## Prof. Dr. Carp (28. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich fahr morgen ab nach Serbien in Urlaub und wollt mal wissen:
was gibts denn da so für Gewässer im Umkreis von 50 km von Subotica. Meine Zielfische sind Karpfen und Wels, aber wenn ihr noch nen "Zielfischtipp" habt bin ich natürlich offen. Achso, und welche Hakenköder würdet ihr verwenden?|kopfkrat


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (11. Januar 2015)

Falls du nach zwei Jahren eine Empfehlung brauchst:
Donau, Theiß, Tamiš (Welse bis 4 Meter), Belo Blato.


Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## hollywood*79 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Karpfen- und Wallerfischen in Serbien*

Was ist eigentlich dort mit den Landmienen die vom Regen weggespült wurden|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes und verstreut herumliegen?


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (14. Januar 2015)

@hollywood 79:

Nach 14 Jahren hat sich dort einiges geändert. Die meisten Minen wurden aufgespürt. Hab noch nie von Landminen an Angelstellen oder sonstwo gehört oder Warnschilder gesehen.
Beograd ist auch nicht mehr zertrümmert nach 14 Jahren, auch wenn das viele hier denken. Aber fangen wir nicht Davon an.
Sicher gibts noch Minen, aber hab dort nie sowas gehört, kommt wohl nur in den deutschen Nachrichten. 
Minen gibts bei Überschwemmungen in Bosnien, 
In Serbien wenig, der Krieg fand ja größten Teils auswärts statt..
Hierzulande gibts sicher mehr Blindgänger und Minen aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg.
Abgesehen davon liegen die von mir genannten Angelstellen in der Vojvodina, dort herrschte kein Krieg.

Soweit...



Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (14. Januar 2015)

Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## hollywood*79 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Karpfen- und Wallerfischen in Serbien*

Danke das du mich aufgeklärt hast
Nun in Deutschland weiß man im allgemien nicht viel über Serbien.

Wie siehts denn mit Karpfengewässern dort aus?


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (16. März 2015)

*AW: Karpfen- und Wallerfischen in Serbien*

Gut...


Willst du eine Stunde lang glücklich sein, dann trinke dir einen an. Willst du drei Tage lang glücklich sein, dann heirate. Willst du dein ganzes Leben lang glücklich sein, dann werde ein Angler.


----------



## buddah (23. März 2015)

*AW: Karpfen- und Wallerfischen in Serbien*

4m Waller! Hört sich an als ob du selber oft dort fischt - wie fängt man so einen Fisch? 
Braucht man dafür unbedingt eine Rute mit über 3 m?


----------

